# Urgent! Buckling not doing well



## S_M_C (Jul 27, 2017)

One of my goats is very ill. He's lost a lot of weight in the last few days, and now looks like skin and bones.

Symptoms:

1. Barely eating his grain
2. This morning he couldn't get up on his own
3. Eyes look sunken it
4. He has screamin' diarrhea

I think he has Barber Pole worms. Early last June one of our new goats almost died from BP. She had much the same symptoms, except she wouldn't eat at ALL.
With the help of our vets we managed to save her and then we had them (vets) run fecals on all of our other goats and all but two of them had BP as well. We wormed them with Prohibit and the thinner ones are now getting plumper and healthier looking.

All that to say, Schroeder is nibbling on some hay. I separated him from his buddies, and he has unlimited access to grain, a mineral bucket, hay and of course water. I am really worried about him. Is there anything else I can do?
And yesterday when I saw he was looking down, I gave him JumpStart Plus & B Complex. I also wormed him with Prohibit. This morning I gave him another dose of B Complex.
I can get pictures if they would help.

Also, we have the Red Cell horse product, and I've heard that that can help goats with anemia. Should I give him a little and if so, how much?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## S_M_C (Jul 27, 2017)

Forgot to mention that he is an almost four month old Nubian buckling.


----------

